# MKG out with Plantar Fasciatis



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10054114/michael-kidd-gilchrist-charlotte-bobcats-milwaukee-bucks

Not clear how long this is going to be a problem


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Now he joins the list of players with a fractured hand. Not sure how long he'll be out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's with all the fractured hands this season? It's unusual.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Which hand was fractured? If it was his shooting hand, it's going to set Price's work with him back a bit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it was his left.


----------

